# grouse?



## fishunt

I went hunting this morning for geese with my son and I saw thousand of grouse and pheasants all over place I am new in ND one yr. I not good to know which ID of grouse my english setter she went nuts to be freeze by pointing at all thousand of pheasants and grouse. Could be sage , rough , and sharp tail grouse or partridge? need help soon season will open I am not going to shoot if I am not sure which kind of grouse. I grew up in NY only have one kind of grouse thanks for view my post Happy Hunter


----------



## fishunt

no help?


----------



## KEN W

There aren't any Ruff Grouse where you are.Same with Sage Grouse.

Partridge are much smaller and brown in color.

Sharptails ALWAYS cackle when they get up and they are gray compared to a pheasant.

If you can't tell the difference...hunt the first time with someone who can....after that it will be easy.


----------



## fishunt

Thank u to Ken. if brown tail and that is Partridge and if white tail that is sharp tail grouse? I got someone pm me I thanks to him so I perfer to have someone who know that kind of birds to hunt and after that I would be fine . There are sooo many all over place Partridge and sharptail. Of course pheasants is number one in ND all over place and my dog 14 months old going nuts and love it and she want me to shoot I cant it is not open yet lol. SO I rather have someone to come with thank u for the post. :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Like I said Sharps always cakle and once you here it...it is easy to tell them from pheasants and partridge.Partridge will kind of chirp when flushed.


----------



## 1littlefeather

One thing I have noticed is that the Sharpies cup their wings whenever they are flying. To me the look like a hen until you hear the sound they make and you see how they cup their wings.

The Huns look similar to a chuckar or large quail, they usually flush in a covey.


----------



## fishunt

sorry I cant hear the sound ... I am deaf by the way thanks for tips :roll:


----------



## 1littlefeather

The cupped wings on the sharpies is what you need to look for, they do resemble the hen a lot.


----------



## fishunt

ok thanks and are u ready open day on this Saturday for grouses hunting? I am going to try out there and get them


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Just be careful you don't shoot hen pheasants. Like was earlier mentioned, it may be better if you go w/someone that knows the difference! The G&F aren't very receptive to the "I didn't know what it was" line.


----------



## 1littlefeather

I'm ready for the opener but it's a little to far to drive, 36 hours 1 way.


----------



## redlabel

I don't think I have heard very many grouse cackle when they flush.

I'll have to really pay attention this weekend.


----------



## tsodak

more of a "put put put put put......"

Short tails, white on both sides, put puting when they rise, looking at a grouse.

Be careful for hen pheasants.....

Tom


----------



## fishunt

ok I will remember that grouse and partridge have short tail and flying is different than pheasants... I know I am going to be able to shoot any pheasant that not open until Oct 9th.. someone pm me and clear to me about grouse and partridge. I hope u guys having a fun with dogs happy hunters ( thumbs up)


----------



## Brad Anderson

Here's how I look at it. Grouse seem to coast every 4-8 wing beats.

They seem to always cackle after leaving the gound.

If you're really close, they have spots. Brown and white in color. They also have feathers on their feet (the sure deal for species identification).

They cup their wings twice as much as a pheasant. Pheasants beat their wings faster and don't coast as much. Pheasants also have longer tail feathers. I don't believe I've ever heard a hen pheasant make noise before??

If in doubt, don't shoot. It can be really hard to tell when shooting into the sun, no matter how sure you are.

PS. Baby hen pheasants look identical to grouse.


----------

